# J.C. Higgins Flightliner and Sears Bikes



## cyclemaniac53 (May 9, 2020)

I just picked up a J.C. Higgins Flightliner, (think it is a 1962) Chrome frame and springer fork.  Model 502 46160-716495. So the catalog # is 4616. Trying to find out the exact year. Also just got a Standard Sears Model 502-455100-926339. So Catalog# 4551, also trying to find out the exact year. (It has a single red line bendix coaster brake hub. The Flightliner has the correct Komet Super Hub. Thanks.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2020)

The catalog #s went from 4 to 5 digits in '63, so the Sears would be 45510.


----------

